# Work in Vilamoura or Albufeira?



## Dannyboy7 (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi, folks, I worked as a singer in Vilamoura and Albufeira through the summer of 2011, I'm hoping to return in 2012, are things any better this year?


----------

